# CraigsList hacked



## lamendes (Nov 24, 2014)

For those of you having issues accessing CList  - you will need to clear your browser cache in order to access.

http://www.business2community.com/t...r-dns-attack-forced-domain-hijacking-01077381


----------



## neighbor (Dec 6, 2014)

Anybody know what's up with the whole phone verification thing?
I can't post without giving them my phone number and that ain't gonna happen.
Thanks


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 6, 2014)

There's a lot of sick, unhappy, useless, pathetic, "Low Lives" in this world with nothing better to do!! They hide behind their computers................
They seem to enjoy disrupting peoples lives. Very sad people, if that's what you call them.................................



And then, there's "The Cabers" , The best of mankind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curtis68 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Wrong number*



neighbor said:


> Anybody know what's up with the whole phone verification thing?
> I can't post without giving them my phone number and that ain't gonna happen.
> Thanks




Nothing says you can't include a 555 number or just the wrong number all together.


----------



## neighbor (Dec 8, 2014)

Curtis68 said:


> Nothing says you can't include a 555 number or just the wrong number all together.




I though of that but apparently they send you a code to punch in to complete your listing.
Well, I've cleared my browser and I'm waiting a few days and then I'll try again.

Thanks Curtis


----------

